# Raising kids



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

Walking around NYC nowadays I see too many strange things that young men and women do. Do you think Cairo would be a better place to raise my 3 young boys?

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Strange and weird things happen everywhere.. Cairo has a drug problem, we have theft, we have sexual harassment in the streets, we have crazy driving, we have huge RTA deaths, we have graffiti , we have music booming 24/7. We have filthy streets that do not get cleaned..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

What on earth makes you think that 3rd world country would be a better place to raise your children in.....plus schooling three children in Egypt would be expensive to give them an even half decent education.Stay where you are would be my advice ...better the devil you know etc.


----------



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

I can talk about the problems in the states as well. There are problems everywhere you go nowadays. How about if we live in a gated community like Madinaty. Schools, sports, schools. Everything you need within a walking distance.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I live in Madinaty - and I wish it was like you said- everything within walking distance.
but also you must realise the schooling is expensive.

also if you lived here and never went out of the 'city' you would need to be high on drugs because you would be bored rigid.

but my question is - you would want to bring your kids up like that locked away from the world. They need the life lessons from seeing / being part of the craziness.
and you cant keep them locked up forever - they need to see and experience life so they make good choices in their own.


----------



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

A lot of good points biffy- maybe because my kids still very young I'm thinking the way I do. Even though I love NY, I"m just tired of the fast life in NY and how expensive it is and how hard to even own a car because there is no parking and you can't even drive it to the city because there is a very high chance that you'll be getting a $100 plus ticket. I guess my only option is to sell my apt in Egypt and put the money down for a downpyment in a house maybe somewhere in jersey .

I don't like jersey 
Best regards


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dreamtoegypt said:


> A lot of good points biffy- maybe because my kids still very young I'm thinking the way I do. Even though I love NY, I"m just tired of the fast life in NY and how expensive it is and how hard to even own a car because there is no parking and you can't even drive it to the city because there is a very high chance that you'll be getting a $100 plus ticket. I guess my only option is to sell my apt in Egypt and put the money down for a downpyment in a house maybe somewhere in jersey .
> 
> I don't like jersey
> Best regards



There is no parking here.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

There is more chance of you losing your life here on the ringroad - would rather have a ticket.
no parking in Egypt either
cars very expensive here.
pollution very high.

Egypt is not as cheap as you think in some respects - especially food.

and the low cost of some things - when you have children - is far outweighed by the cost of the schools.


----------



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

That's why NYC is the best place on earth, but sometimes I feel that all we do here is work work work. I bought a car and had to sell it because of how much it costs me a month. We are members of the YMCA and I didn't take my kids for months because I have to take 3 trains in order to get there. NY is a great place for youngsters who wants to have fun and start a new life. So I always feel that it's easier to love in Cairo with all the problems you mention above.

Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dreamtoegypt said:


> That's why NYC is the best place on earth, but sometimes I feel that all we do here is work work work. I bought a car and had to sell it because of how much it costs me a month. We are members of the YMCA and I didn't take my kids for months because I have to take 3 trains in order to get there. NY is a great place for youngsters who wants to have fun and start a new life. So I always feel that it's easier to love in Cairo with all the problems you mention above.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong




I go out one night a week, and 2 afternoons, if there was no traffic on the road the journey would take twenty minutes. I spend on average 9 hours a week travelling sitting in traffic just to go for a coffee with friends. 
When was the last time you were in Cairo...


----------



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

The last time I was in Cairo was the summer of 2012. We stayed in new Maadi and we had a great time. Is there anything that you like about Egypt? And do you think the future of Egypt will be a little brighter? Also, of schools are that bad and that expensive, what do you think about home schooling ?

Stay safe


----------



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

The last we were in Cairo was the summer of 2012 and we had an amazing time. We stayed in a little place in new Maadi and it was fun. I'm just thinking that of we live in a gated community and go to old cairo every ones in a while so the kids can see and explore the real world. I also have problems with my back and neck and recantly I been having trouble breathing from the cold weather. So NYC is not the place for me. It will be very hard to move to a warmer place like Florida or TX because there are no Jobs out there. That's the reason I was thinking of moving to Egypt.

Anyway, is there anything that you like about Egypt lol?

Best regards


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hurghada is safer, cleaner and cheaper than Cairo. Not so much to do as in Cairo but there is always the sea. 
The education can still be expensive (10 to 40k EGP per year I'm told) and not that good but they would have a chance to experience a different kind of life here. 
Most jobs are poorly paid too so unless you have a job arranged beforehand with an expat salary or have your own business you'll struggle to find a job with decent wages.


----------



## Dreamtoegypt (Apr 1, 2014)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hurghada is safer, cleaner and cheaper than Cairo. Not so much to do as in Cairo but there is always the sea.
> The education can still be expensive (10 to 40k EGP per year I'm told) and not that good but they would have a chance to experience a different kind of life here.
> Most jobs are poorly paid too so unless you have a job arranged beforehand with an expat salary or have your own business you'll struggle to find a job with decent wages.


That's what I'm looking for - something positive - 
Thanks Helen. I wonder about the hospitals there.

Enjoy your day


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Dreamtoegypt said:


> That's what I'm looking for - something positive -
> Thanks Helen. I wonder about the hospitals there.
> 
> Enjoy your day


There are quite a few private hospitals in Hurghada at which you have to pay for all treatment....varying reports on all of them....also there is no after care.There is also the government run one but believe me you wouldn't want to be treated there as hygiene is not high on list of priorities.
Plenty of beaches but almost all are owned by the hotels so you have to pay to use them.....the few public beaches are mostly populated by the Egyptians and are dirty.Other than the beaches there is not much else to do in Hurghada.El Gouna is really nice and very clean and safe but also expensive.Don't agree about Hurghada being cheaper than Cairo though as Hurghada is a tourist town and prices reflect that.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Medical treatment is relatively cheap once you have your residence/one year visa but it's not up to European standards. 
I know several expats who've had treatments here, from hip and knee replacements and appendectomies to laser eye surgery and have been happy with the results but I've heard some horror stories too but then you hear about those the world over. 
Never heard of MRSI here, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
Insurance or a large bank account is essential I think in case of an emergency.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lots I like about Egypt but would I bring kids up here if there was an another alternative .. No


----------

